# [X11]composite+nvidia - czy kiedykolwiek będzie to stabilne?

## rampage7

Pojawiły się nowe gorące stery nvidii. Od wprowadzenia Composite w xorg 6.8 minęły wieki. Wypuszczono całą masę nowych wersji sterowników nviidii, pojawił się nawet xorg 6.9/7.0, a nawet jak się okazuje nvidia zlikwidowała jeden z ostatnich problemów jakie były przy używaniu composite - niemożność normalnego używania opengl.

Wszystko się zmieniło - tylko nie jedno. Człowiek jak tego używa zastanawia się czy X-y wysypią się przy tym, czy przy kolejnym kliknięciu w cokolwiek.

Przydługawy wstęp - ale ciekawy po prostu jestem czy ktoś z Was z tego korzysta i czy nie przeżywa 10 restartów X dziennie.

U mnie przykładowo, w KDE każda próba odpalenia w konquerorze mojego katalogu domowego kończy się wysypaniem się X - nie ważne, czy odpalam przez menu kde, czy z kickera, czy ze skrótu na pulpicie - zawsze to samo - za pierwszym razem wskoczy, za drugim, trzecim - pewny pad X. I nie ważne czy używam wbudowanego w kde kcompmgr czy xcompmgr - zawsze tak samo.

Fajna rzecz, chciałbym z tego korzystać do czasu pojawienia się wsparcia dla Xgl w sterach nvidii i działania Compiz razem z KDE. Tylko dlaczego to jest aż tak niestabilne?  :Sad: 

edit:

Popatrzcie sami:

Backtrace:

```

0: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x95) [0x479665]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2ba74d30a2a0]

2: [0x8c381a]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

Przekompilowałem xorg z bezpiecznymi flagami, glibc również.

Czego to wina? Dlaczego na opensource sterowniku nv wbudowanym xorg, z włączonym composite mogę konquerora milion razy odpalić i nic się nie stanie? I dlaczego tylko w home to się dzieje?

  Edit by Poe

Dodano znaczniki [ code ] [/ code ]

----------

## ukl

Problem jak najbardziej aktualny. U mnie potrafi się wysypać przy otwieraniu nowej wiadomości w Kadu  :Sad: 

----------

## rampage7

Tak samo podobno wysypuje się przy klikaniu w dymki Kopete, tylko że w tym wypadku jest to na wina nvidii bo wypluwa to w Xorg.0.log

A ja właśnie zacząłem eksperymentować - co też takiego różni mój home od wszystkich innych katalogów. Doszedłem do tego że już przy ustawieniu widoku listy tekstowej się nie wysypuje  :Very Happy: 

Usunąłem parę plików, tak że nie pojawia się dolna belka do przesuwania w widoku wielokolumnowym i też się nie wysypuje. Ale wystarczy włączyć pokazywanie plików ukrytych by się okno zapełniło i już pad  :Very Happy: 

No i co z tego że działa Opengl. Co z tego że działa również bezproblemowo xrandr i obracanie ekranu przy włączonym composite. Gdyby nie ten ciągły strach czy się wysypie możnaby się przesiadać.

A może komuś to jednak działa stabilnie?  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

A u mnie nie "wysypuje" się przy niczym. Nie używam na codzień composite ale sobie regularnie odpalam i testuję wraz z wyjściem jakiejś nowej wersji sterów nvidia czy innego bazowego oprogramowania. Pewnie bym używał normalnie tej przezroczystości gdyby wydajność na mojej karcie by mnie zadowalała...

X-sy crashowały mi parę razy w życiu i żaden nie był związany z composite.

----------

## Lord_Raven

Swego czasu walczylem z compositem lecz sie poddalem. Odkrylem natomiast uroki XGL. Na moim XFCE dziala bardzo stabilnie

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ciekaw jestem czy doczytaliscie ten kawałek wiki

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozilla (Firefox) crash Issue with Flash 
> 
> If Mozilla/Firefox crashes whenever you visit some sites with Flash objects and you've enabled the Composite module in xorg.conf, you may use the following as a workaround: 
> ...

 

Generalnie chodzi mi tutaj o robienie wrapperów dla wysypujacych się aplikacji. Ja ich nie robiłem i mam podobne doswiadczenia do was czyli po kilka restartów dziennie. Jak sie zaczna to lawinono po kilka od razu:/ Dopóki composite nie wyłącze. Z kolei Xgl nie sypnął mi sie ani razu:) Z tym że ostatnio jakos nie potrafie go skutecznie postawic... Zawsze odpalaja sie razem Xgl i Xorg... a compiz nigdy:(

----------

## rampage7

wczoraj bawiłem się XGL Livecd w wersji 0.2. Siedziałem pół godziny i szukałem choć jednego przycięcia, niestabilności, błędu w generowanym obrazie. Absolutnie nic. Stabilne jak skała - a to nowy kod, tymczasem composite ma już grubo ponad rok (jak nie więcej)

Gdyby nie fakt że nie chcę instalować Gnome, to nawet sekundy bym się nie zastanawiał i stawiał XGL u siebie.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A u mnie nie "wysypuje" się przy niczym. Nie używam na codzień composite ale sobie regularnie odpalam i testuję wraz z wyjściem jakiejś nowej wersji sterów nvidia czy innego bazowego oprogramowania. Pewnie bym używał normalnie tej przezroczystości gdyby wydajność na mojej karcie by mnie zadowalała...
> 
> X-sy crashowały mi parę razy w życiu i żaden nie był związany z composite.

 

No to ja tak samo - wychodzą nowe stery (tak jak teraz), włączam, wydajność jest super, wszystko ok, ale totalnie niestabilne.

----------

## no4b

Ja używałem testowo przez 3 dni na xorg 7.0, kde 3.5.2 i kadu, brak problemów.

----------

## arsen

od ponad dwóch miesięcy compozite + xfce4, żadnych problemów.

----------

## Yatmai

Używałem trochę KDE + Composite, było toto stabilne, ale strasznie żarło zasoby. Przesuwając okno kadu miałem wrażenie, że gram w Quake 4 na P133 :]

----------

## rampage7

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Używałem trochę KDE + Composite, było toto stabilne, ale strasznie żarło zasoby. Przesuwając okno kadu miałem wrażenie, że gram w Quake 4 na P133 :]

 

Na twojej karcie graficznej to jest prawie nie możliwe. Musiałeś nie mieć w xorg.conf tego:

Section "Device"

        Option  "RenderAccel"   "on"

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite"     "Enable"

        Option  "RENDER"        "Enable"

Na moim starym GF1 i Athlonie @ 1,4GHz to było prawie używalne

Pytanie do osób którym działa to stabilnie - jakie macie CFLAGS? Agresywne czy łagodne? Bo ja z bezpiecznymi w sumie tylko xorg-server i glibc przekompilowałem, no a zależności to jest tam duuużo więcej.

----------

## no4b

Ja mam wszystko raczej agresywne  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  Musiałeś nie mieć w xorg.conf tego:
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Option  "RenderAccel"   "on"
> ...

 

Nie wiem o jakiej wersji sterowników piszesz, ale wg TEGO opcje render są domyślnie włączane.

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

>  Pytanie do osób którym działa to stabilnie - jakie macie CFLAGS? Agresywne czy łagodne? 

 

Łagodne.

----------

## Aktyn

Wiec zachęcony uruchomiłem przezroczystośc i komposite, działa na razie na kde 3.4.3, pewnie niektórzy powiedza że stare jest. Xorg6.8.2. nvidia1.0-8178

Ogólnie działa, ale jest kilka rzeczy które niezbyt dobrze działają:

1. Xine nie wyświetla obrazu, opengl lub tv z XawTV powoduje że zawsze obraz jest na pierwszym planie, nie chowa sie za aktywne okno, wszystki menu są bez przezroczytości.

2. podczas machinacji z ustawieniami w kde znikła mozilla.

Flagi można powiedziec agresywne mam, i system amd64

+++ EDIT 

I jeszcze nie chce mi sie uruchomić xmms przy komposite

----------

## ukl

Ad.1 Najnowsze sterowniki NVIDIA

Cu do Ad.2 to raczej mało możliwe aby było to coś wspólnego z Composite  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Option  "RenderAccel"   "on"
> ...

 

Miałem wtedy dopisane:

```
Option      "RenderAccel" "true"

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "yes"

Option      "Composite" "Enable"

```

..::EDIT::..

Miałem wtedy Xorg 6.8.x, teraz z ciekawości spróbowałem na 7.0, skoro pisałeś, że to nie możliwe, jak sie okazało działa i co lepsze, mneij mi procka obciąża niż bez composite  :Very Happy:  Tylko jest lipa jak mam 5 okienek w tle :]

----------

## rampage7

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   
> 
> Section "Device"
> 
>         Option  "RenderAccel"   "on"
> ...

 

Tylko że to musi być w odpowiednich sekcjach - tak jak podałem. Inaczej z tego co pamietam nie działa.

----------

## Yatmai

Teraz to obiąłem, ale mam to wpisane do właściwych sekcji. Dowodem jest to, że teraz działa  :Smile: 

Wkurzają mnie tylko dwie rzeczy, po primo xine'a i mplayera musiałem ustawić na opengl w sekcji video, przez co obraz filmu zawsze jest na wierzchu, nawet gdy "zakryję" playera inną aplikacją. A druga rzecz, że gdy chwyciłem okienko filmu z xine'a i wyjechałem połową za ekran to X'y poszły sie powiesić.... :/

----------

## rampage7

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Teraz to obiąłem, ale mam to wpisane do właściwych sekcji. Dowodem jest to, że teraz działa 
> 
> Wkurzają mnie tylko dwie rzeczy, po primo xine'a i mplayera musiałem ustawić na opengl w sekcji video, przez co obraz filmu zawsze jest na wierzchu, nawet gdy "zakryję" playera inną aplikacją. A druga rzecz, że gdy chwyciłem okienko filmu z xine'a i wyjechałem połową za ekran to X'y poszły sie powiesić.... :/

 

rzecz pierwsza przy xorg 6.9/7.0 i sterownikach 87 nvidii nie stanowi już problemu - OpenGL działa poprawnie przy włączonym Composite.

Co do drugiej sprawy - to jest właśnie urok Composite. Coś co mi się przez ładne parę godzin zabawy z teoretycznie znacznie mniej dojrzałym i dopracowanym XGL nigdy nie zdarzyło :/

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  A druga rzecz, że gdy chwyciłem okienko filmu z xine'a i wyjechałem połową za ekran to X'y poszły sie powiesić.... /

 

U mnie jest za to taki efekt: http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/8kfgya0voc8vfnr3.html

No i aplikacjie z opengl np glxgears maja tendencje to kończenia czasami w takich sytuacjach.

No i teraz po róznych takich drastycznych zabawach i przełaczaniu na konsole, w końcu zwis.

Wiec coś jest jeszcze tu niedopracowane. No i xmms nie działa, co dyskwalifikuje na razie takie bajery.

A co  do XGL działa lepiej bo moze panowie zamiast dopracować composite w Xorgu 6.8.2, stwierdzili że najlepiej będzie machnąć nowe. Poza tym jeżeli mamy wszytko na openGL, to moim zdaniem jest o wiele łatwiej, niż zabawa w dostarczanie okienka dla opengl i takie tam zgrzyty. W koncu wszystko pracuje na interfejsie openGL który jest dobrze jednolity, kwestia tylko dobrych sterów. Ale to takie moje rozważania.

----------

## rampage7

[quote="Aktyn"] *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co  do XGL działa lepiej bo moze panowie zamiast dopracować composite w Xorgu 6.8.2, stwierdzili że najlepiej będzie machnąć nowe. Poza tym jeżeli mamy wszytko na openGL, to moim zdaniem jest o wiele łatwiej, niż zabawa w dostarczanie okienka dla opengl i takie tam zgrzyty. W koncu wszystko pracuje na interfejsie openGL który jest dobrze jednolity, kwestia tylko dobrych sterów. Ale to takie moje rozważania.

 

No chyba zapał do pracy nad tym nie jest już zbyt wielki  :Razz: 

Co do opengl - mam podobne wrażenie. Przede wszystkim XGL jest teraz stabilniejszy dlatego że sterowniki OpenGL nvidii są naprawdę dopracowane, a już na pewno stabilne w 3D. Nigdy nie zdażyło mi się bym doświadczył dziwnego zachowania grając np. w Q3 czy inne dostępne pod OpenGL gry.

No nic - wygląda na to że trzeba po prostu poczekać na XGL a na ten badziew machnąć ręką :p

----------

## Yatmai

Przesiadłem się właśnie na XGL... Troche miałem problemów z uruchomieniem, bo to wszystko jeszcze na dziki i ręcznie trzeba przerabiać skrypty startowe X'ów, ale trzeba przyznać, że robi wrażenie :]

Boleje tylko, że musiałem użyć gnome-window-decorator'a.... Nie chce tu wzniecać flame'a, ale imho KDE znacznie ładniej wygląda :]

Pozostaje tylko czekać na natywny kde-window-decorator  :Very Happy: 

Btw. zainspirowany filmikiem demonstracyjnym, który chyba wszyscy widzieliśmy, chciałem zrobić ten motyw, że puściłem film na mPlayer'ze, przesunąłem połowę okna poza pulpit i spojżałem na kant cube'a (na demku to było z włączonym q3-demo :] ) Sęk w tym, że gdy "kamera" stoi w miejscu to film leci, gdy zaczne poruszać kostką to staje i obraz i dźwięk.... Też tak macie ?

----------

## rampage7

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Przesiadłem się właśnie na XGL... Troche miałem problemów z uruchomieniem, bo to wszystko jeszcze na dziki i ręcznie trzeba przerabiać skrypty startowe X'ów, ale trzeba przyznać, że robi wrażenie :]
> 
> Boleje tylko, że musiałem użyć gnome-window-decorator'a.... Nie chce tu wzniecać flame'a, ale imho KDE znacznie ładniej wygląda :]
> 
> Pozostaje tylko czekać na natywny kde-window-decorator 
> ...

 

bawiłem się z tylko XGL Livecd i nie było takich problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Ad.1 Najnowsze sterowniki NVIDIA

 

Nowe sterowniki, nowe problemy  :Smile: , może tamte rzeczy by działały ale bieżące najnowsze; amd64-1.0-8756 zgłaszają:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x1152"; removing.
```

 wiec wróciłem do poprzednich

----------

## arsen

nowe sterowniki pewne rzeczy robią z automata, polecam przeczytać do nich dokumentacje. Np. u mnie nie chciało wskoczyć odświeżanie 85hz, zawsze było 70Hz przy 1024x768, poczytałem i dodałem do sekcji

```

Section "Device"

Option "UseEDID" "false"

```

po tej operacji działa jak chce.

----------

## Aktyn

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  polecam przeczytać do nich dokumentacje. Np. u mnie nie chciało wskoczyć odświeżanie 85hz, zawsze było 70Hz przy 1024x768, poczytałem i dodałem /.../
> 
> po tej operacji działa jak chce.

 

Dzieki arsen. A nvidia ostrzegła żeby poczytać, to sie wypuściłem znowu   :Confused:  na forum

----------

## wuja

Mozna też inaczej:

```
Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768_85"
```

----------

## rampage7

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Mozna też inaczej:
> 
> ```
> Subsection "Display"
> 
> ...

 

i wtedy tej linijki Modeline w sekcji monitora nie trzeba wcale?

----------

## Aktyn

 *wuja wrote:*   

> Mozna też inaczej:
> 
> ```
> Subsection "Display"
> 
> ...

 

Chyba jednak nie, bo miałem tak, ale do sprawdzenia dopisałem "1440x1152_75"

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x1152"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x1152_75"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x1152_78.00"; removing.
```

Dopiero jak dopisze jak pisal arsen, to mam to co powyżej, czyli te 78Hz, chyba że znowu czegoś nie doczytałem   :Smile:  ale nadrobie spoko.

Teraz dla ciekawych zgłasza:

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1440x1152"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1440x1152_78.00"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"
```

----------

## wuja

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> ..
> 
> i wtedy tej linijki Modeline w sekcji monitora nie trzeba wcale?

 

Tak się trafiło, że nigdy w życiu nie miałem "Modeline", wystarcza mi jakoś "Modes"   :Very Happy: 

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> ...Chyba jednak nie...

 

Widać różnie z tym bywa. Żeby być precyzyjnym, to mam tak (i tak niepotrzebna ta cała reszta, bo używam tylko 1024x768)

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Videcard0"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024_75" "1024x768_85" "800x600_85" "640x480_75"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768_85" "800x600_85" "640x480_75"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

no i odpowiednio w logu:

```
.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

.

.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768_85"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600_85"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480_75"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

.

.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768_85"

.

```

----------

## rampage7

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   ..
> 
> i wtedy tej linijki Modeline w sekcji monitora nie trzeba wcale? 
> 
> Tak się trafiło, że nigdy w życiu nie miałem "Modeline", wystarcza mi jakoś "Modes"  
> ...

 

haha - no dla mnie to jest odkrycie miesiąca  :Very Happy:  Tylko ciekawe czemu dopiero teraz się natknąłem na ten sposób określania częstotliwości odświerzania  :Smile: 

----------

## wuja

 *rampage7 wrote:*   

> ....haha - no dla mnie to jest odkrycie miesiąca  Tylko ciekawe czemu dopiero teraz się natknąłem na ten sposób określania częstotliwości odświerzania 

 Mógłbyś to rozwinąć? Bo przez te emotionki, nie mogę zrozumieć co jest odkryciem miesiąca.

----------

## rampage7

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *rampage7 wrote:*   ....haha - no dla mnie to jest odkrycie miesiąca  Tylko ciekawe czemu dopiero teraz się natknąłem na ten sposób określania częstotliwości odświezania  Mógłbyś to rozwinąć? Bo przez te emotionki, nie mogę zrozumieć co jest odkryciem miesiąca.

 

po prostu do tej pory myślałem że częstotliwosć odświeżania można ustawić tylko dodając linijke modeline w sekcji monitora.

Pamietam że kiedyś sporo się namęczyłem by mój CRT chciał działać w 1152x864 i 100Hz. A wystarczyło po prostu napisać Modes      "1152x864_100" zamiast gernerować modeline i kombinować.

----------

